# Voisikin vaikka tästä mennä kauppaan.



## thunderbirz

"Voisikin vaikka tästä mennä kauppaan" Mitä tuo olisi englanniksi?


----------



## Gavril

thunderbirz said:


> "Voisikin vaikka tästä mennä kauppaan" Mitä tuo olisi englanniksi?



Yritykseni:

"For instance, he could go to the shop"

Pronomini "he" on puhdas arvaus koska en tiedä, kuka _voisikin_-verbin subjekti on.


----------



## Spongiformi

Usually this would refer to the person who's uttering the sentence.

"I might as well go to the shop."


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Usually this would refer to the person who's uttering the sentence.



What aspect of the sentence leads to this interpretation? Is it _voisikin_, _tästä_, or something else?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> What aspect of the sentence leads to this interpretation? Is it _voisikin_, _tästä_, or something else?



I'm not the perfect person to answer such tough questions, but to be entirely honest, I'm not sure it's not simply a result of dropping out the "n" in _"voisinkin"_, which would have been normal language, more or less. Alternatively, it could be a singular version of _"voitais[iin]"_.

These are utterly uneducated guesses. Maybe somebody wiser will appear to give a proper answer, if one exists. It's informal language, after all.


----------



## Määränpää

This doesn't really explain it, but it might be a step to the right direction. I've colored the verb red in the sentences where I think it refers to the speaker.

*VISK* § 1354


> Nollapersoonaisia nesessiivilauseita käytetään etenkin itsestä puhuttaessa, siis yhteyksissä, joissa muuten käytetään yksikön ensimmäistä persoonaa:
> 
> (e) _Muistin_ juuri, että _pitää_ vielä soittaa pitopalveluun ja varmistaa yösafkat. (k) | _Mä_ just mietin et _pitäskö_ ostaa uutta talvitakkia ku _mä_ en oikeestaan omista mut sit _mä_ vaan totesin et enhä _mä_ tarvii (p)



*VISK* § 1352


> Nollapersoonaa suosivat myös merkitykseltään spesifimmät modaaliverbit, jotka ilmaisevat voimista erilaisten fyysisten tai mentaalisten edellytysten kannalta: _osata_, _pystyä_, _kyetä_, _ehtiä_, _jaksaa_, _tarjeta_, _viitsiä_, _uskaltaa_, _rohjeta_, _kehdata_, _iljetä_ sekä _päästä_, _joutua_, _mahtua_, _sopia_ ja _ylettyä_ (» § 1566 – 1568). Monet näistä ovat kieltohakuisia ja esiintyvät kieltolauseen lisäksi kysymyksissä ja konditionaalimuotoisina:
> 
> (e) Talvella se ei ole halpa huvi, koska ulkona_ ei tarkene _kokoontua. (l)   | – Tässä seurassa _ei viitsi_ puhua tukirahoista, – –. (l) | _Uskaltaisikohan_ siellä joskus mennä pihalle syömään makkaravoileipää? (l)  | Miten saisi tämän ihmisen tulemaan toistekin, _ilkeäisiköhän_ sitä kysyä. (k) | _Pääseekö_ Kaivarille farkuissa? (l) [otsikko]


----------

